# Craig, Jimmy, Brad, Swilly, And Wats his face



## Cassel (Jan 28, 2013)

#######s.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cassel said:


> #######s.




:confuse:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 28, 2013)

Cassel said:


> #######s.



If you don't like something about the show just tell us what it is.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 28, 2013)

Could be a bit of a stretch, but possibly the OP doesn't like the cast of characters.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 28, 2013)

Could be.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 28, 2013)

Ya don't recon he's one of em do ya?

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Jan 28, 2013)

He's got the vocabulary for it.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, but he ain't too windy. 
Very economical with conversating.


----------



## Cassel (Jan 29, 2013)

you guys are funny. you make me giggle


----------

